# Is this puppy Stock Coat or Long Coat???



## troy_mia (May 26, 2011)

Hello all,

Please let me know if you think this puppy is 100% long coat or not. The puppy is 9 weeks old. Both parents are stock coat and even checked its previous 3-4 gens all were stock coats too. I read all about recessive genes; so I know there are still chances for it to be long coat.


























Thanks.

Troy.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

There's a 100% chance the puppy is adorable!


----------



## troy_mia (May 26, 2011)

paulag1955 said:


> There's a 100% chance the puppy is adorable!


I already have the money on it but ofcourse I have the option to pick some other from the litter too! ! But voices in my mind says am I paying top $ for his cuteness instead of going for stock coat from the same litter.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I have a coated GSD and our next one will be coated, too. I love the look, but then, I've always loved dogs with longer coats.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I dont really see ear floofies which for me are a dead giveaway for long coat. I'd guess a plush stock coat like my Shasta's dad. His coat was just a little longer and fluffier than the standard stock coat but otherwise stock coat all the same.

and talk about freaking adorable!!!


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

I didn't see floofies either, Krystal, but it's hard to tell from the photos.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Kind of hard to tell since the pictures are blurry, but I'm thinking possible long stock coat.


----------



## troy_mia (May 26, 2011)

Another pic :











And some other pictures are here : Puppies
-
-


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The back of those ears look a little too fluffy for a regular stock coat. Definitely thinking long coat... it's pretty common in the show lines. 

What did your breeder say?


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Yeah still seeing long stock coat. 


that puppy is going to be a MONSTER!!! 9 weeks old and he looks HUGE!!!


----------



## troy_mia (May 26, 2011)

Unfortunately, I didn't get to buy him. Someone else outbid the quote that breeder gave to me. Breeder sold to them.

-

So I am going to end up buying the below shown puppy. The puppy is 8 weeks old and I am going to pick him up over the weekend. I have an option to pick any other puppies from the litter; If I wish too.

Any thought and comments on the puppy shown below are welcome. I might get better pictures of him by tomorrow.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

He looks like he is in serious need of a bath! He is a cutie though.


----------



## troy_mia (May 26, 2011)

BlackGSD said:


> He looks like he is in serious need of a bath! He is a cutie though.


I couldn't agree more on the bath. I hope the next round of pictures that I get from the breeder tomorrow are better.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Excuse me, I think that I may have misunderstood your post.....
You did not get the puppy, because someone else "out bid" the price that the breeder offered the puppy to you for???


----------



## troy_mia (May 26, 2011)

robinhuerta said:


> Excuse me, I think that I may have misunderstood your post.....
> You did not get the puppy, because someone else "out bid" the price that the breeder offered the puppy to you for???


The breeder quoted me $x amount on the puppy when I went to see it on Saturday. I called the breeder and told them I am ready to buy it the following Saturday, just let me know when to come and pick him up. At that time, the breeder told me she will call me later that day. 

On Sunday, she told me via email she told it someone else for $X+$700. 

I was aware of the the fact the person that was coming to see the puppies on Sunday was quoted much higher price on all the puppies. Hence, I made the commitment a day before the person was going to see the puppy. And the breeder told me; dont tell anyone the prices they quoted to me. I have all the email transcripts 

I don't know, who is right or wrong. But I believe, when I called the breeder on saturday, they should have told me that I can't buy him, someone has already reserved it. But they didn't.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I don't like the sound of that at all.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Stosh said:


> I don't like the sound of that at all.


I would run far away. It doesn't seem that the older dogs are well cared for. Find a reputable breeder.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Wow, were you buying a puppy through Ebay?

I would not go back to that breeder.


----------



## troy_mia (May 26, 2011)

kiya said:


> I would run far away. It doesn't seem that the older dogs are well cared for. Find a reputable breeder.


They were good with the dogs. But I would never ever buy from them in my life.

I had it enough. I mean, if a breeder can't honor my commitment. I will never expect them to honor the Health Guarantees they provide either.

And the guy who was sold that puppy too was a military guy. As per my knowledge that I have read on many breeders websites, most give discount to military guys and not upsell.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

*A breeder should honor the price quoted to a potential puppy buyer...period.*

I have offered puppies to good prospects, and have had another potential buyer have interest in the same puppy.....but I will always honor my word.
Until the original prospect declines....the puppy is *not* attainable for anyone else.
Selling a puppy the way you described is no different than "auctioning" the puppy.......not a anything that should be condoned...IMO.


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

RUN AWAY from this breeder, before you put money and are committed for good.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

That is just ridiculous, I would go find another breeder. This other puppy is cute (what puppy isn't), but he looks scraggly and skinny. Could just be the camera angle, but that puppy doesn't look at all robust like the one that got sold out from under you did.


----------



## troy_mia (May 26, 2011)

spiritsmom said:


> That is just ridiculous, I would go find another breeder. This other puppy is cute (what puppy isn't), but he looks scraggly and skinny. Could just be the camera angle, but that puppy doesn't look at all robust like the one that got sold out from under you did.


The breeder is going to send me better pictures of the puppy tomorrow. Out of all the puppies in the litter that is the one I liked the most of what is available. 5 are sold and 3 remaining.
Sire and Dam information : http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/para.utkoma?fadir=482525&modir=676053


Long Coats puppy looks really awesome. I have to admit that fact. The puppy was quoted to me at $2.8k despite being a long coat and other person paid $3.5k for it. I took few days to think over it because I thought it was a lot of amount for a long coat. Still I made you my mind and committed to get him. But ..... (its history now)


----------



## marshies (May 18, 2011)

Troy, I don't understand pedigree, don't know your breeder, and heck, know next to nothing about dogs. But I am a business student, and we are FORCED to take a course about ethical business conduct. This behavioral you described doesn't fit with an ethical business person, much less a breeder who you want a relationship with for the rest of your life.

I wouldn't fault the breeder for selling a puppy for more money. I would be tempted to do it in the same situation. But I would REALLY REALLY REALLY think again about doing business with the breeder from a consumer's perspective if, like you said, you already had a verbal agreement to buy a particular pup from them.


----------



## troy_mia (May 26, 2011)

marshies said:


> Troy, I don't understand pedigree, don't know your breeder, and heck, know next to nothing about dogs. But I am a business student, and we are FORCED to take a course about ethical business conduct. This behavioral you described doesn't fit with an ethical business person, much less a breeder who you want a relationship with for the rest of your life.
> 
> I wouldn't fault the breeder for selling a puppy for more money. I would be tempted to do it in the same situation. But I would REALLY REALLY REALLY think again about doing business with the breeder from a consumer's perspective if, like you said, you already had a verbal agreement to buy a particular pup from them.


I am not doing any business with that breeder anymore. 

The other puppy I posted is from a different breeder in a different state.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you are choosing a breeder off google clicks be sure you know what you are getting into...This sticky is worth reading before you meet a breeder.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/choosing-breeder/137533-things-look-responsible-breeder.html


----------



## Kyad02 (Oct 21, 2011)

I know a fantastic breeder we got an ecellent pup from with four generations of documented pedigree from German. Czech and Canadian lines. Much more reasonable price as well. PM me for more info Bruce


----------



## troy_mia (May 26, 2011)

Ok.

I think there is misunderstanding here in this thread.

I had a bad experience with a breeder in Miami. I am NO longer dealing with them.

I am getting my puppy from a breeder in Virginia over the weekend; I am personally flying to Virginia to get the puppy which has one the best pedigrees; the Sire is Ober Von Bad Boll and Dam has excellent pedigree too.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

any pup with a pedigree should have generation documented at least 6 back. Doesn't make it a good breeding. Look at what the breeder has produced in the past to see if what they are breeding is doing well. I don't think I'd like a mishmash of lines regardless of the price. Good working lines are usually less than 2k and showlines should be right around that....give or take 500. I wouldn't go with a breeder that has a price structure system either...select, choice, or special order is a red flag. Don't buy into fancy smanchy websites. buzzwords of 'world class' or 'champion' another marketing technique.
DO look at a site with great information or links for more insight into the breeders knowledge.


----------



## Zoeys momma (Jan 5, 2012)

Iam in Va- who is the breeder in Va? We may know the breeder...
Share and then u can even more advise

I just want you to know- it's always better to purchase from some referrals...because the prices your stating 2800- 3500.00- ya really wanna be sure what you are getting. Their are so many illegal- terrible breeders, puppy mills- etc..I know u know all this- just want whatever u decide on your very pleased with.

Me I got my zoey from w friend she is not a breeder... She had some puppies and I fell in love with her.

If I did it all over again- I would have done seem serious research first about the breed. I have an adorable pup- but who knows what she is? What temperament, drive, etc...
Breeding was not planned.... And pups came...

Now I read like crazy and pray to God I end up with a stable GSD

Iam in Va- love to know who the breeder is

Xoxo


----------



## jcojocaru (Nov 8, 2010)

That pup seriously looks gigantic though. It's like it's being held by a dwarf lol


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Puppy looks sickly.
If they are freaking offering them for auction - that is a *HUGE RED FLAG.* Stay away!!!
Sheesh. Go to a pound and rescue one if you can't afford a well bred one.


----------



## Rahrah (Oct 30, 2011)

Hey Troy 
Did you get some updated pics?


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> Puppy looks sickly.
> If they are freaking offering them for auction - that is a *HUGE RED FLAG.* Stay away!!!
> *Sheesh. Go to a pound and rescue one if you can't afford a well bred one*.


Be a little nicer on this part to help get your point through completely uncalled for if you read the post thoroughly. He was buying the pup for $2,800 I would say he can afford any of the well bred dogs! The bad breeder allowed someone else to pay like $3,500 for the dog. Had nothing to do with him not being willing to pay a decent price for a dog hes actually paying WELL OVER cost for a well bred dog this is just a bad breeder and *IMHO* the OP is taking price for quality in this case and it's simply not true!

I do, however, believe the pup looks rather sickly or just scraggly. Personally, would prefer the pups not to be allowed to look like that it makes me feel they are kept in a big pen together and not cleaned up after. However, I understand pups get into things all the time but as a breeder I would expect you would care enough about the pups and your reputation to send out pictures of the pups when they are not at their worst. I don't know looks to me like they are locked up together, not cleaned up after, and from the pic alone I would conclude not interacted with properly just pulled out for a quick picture. Picture is worth a thousand words.. really wouldn't want to risk my business and reputation by sending out ones like that.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Responsible breeders do not auction their dogs off, period.


----------



## jhoop371 (Dec 28, 2011)

Troy..good luck on finding your new pup!! hope all goes great this weekend for you.. remember to post pics when you get him


----------



## Zoeys momma (Jan 5, 2012)

Troy- Iam so excited for you..

I know u now found a great breeder and a gorgeous pup u shared with me. Have a safe flight out and when u get back don't forget to share your new baby with all of us.

The one you finally did decide on is just sooo darn precious- wink wink

And don't forget my words of advice

Hugs


----------



## troy_mia (May 26, 2011)

And here is the picture of my puppy. Reached safely in Miami, he only whined when the flight was landing, rest of the time he was silent in the plane. I left the breeder place at 3.30 pm and reached home at 1 am. He didn't have any accidents either. I did take him to pet relief area at Airport at 6pm.


----------



## spiritsmom (Mar 1, 2003)

Aww what a sweetie he is! Let us know what you name him!


----------



## Zoeys momma (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi Troy

You know already know what I think...

But I will gladly say it again

Beautifuuuuuuuul
Hugs
And 
Congrats on your new baby




troy_mia said:


> And here is the picture of my puppy. Reached safely in Miami, he only whined when the flight was landing, rest of the time he was silent in the plane. I left the breeder place at 3.30 pm and reached home at 1 am. He didn't have any accidents either. I did take him to pet relief area at Airport at 6pm.


----------



## Beverly (Nov 8, 2011)

*What a gorgeous angel! You should be ecstatic!*

Your pup is adorable, but I think you already know that. From the picture, I think he may have a plush stock coat, like my Dutch. I tried to upload a picture of Dutch here FYI. He's 9 wks in this picture.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

Congrats on the successful acquisition of your pup. It looks a lot like Raina did when she was younger but she had more ear flooflies and still does. She has fluffy ear hair still at almost 4 years old - she is considered coated. Have fun with your pup. You flew her into Miami - are you in Florida too? Raina flew from Germany into Miami on Lufthansa.


----------



## troy_mia (May 26, 2011)

Beverly said:


> Your pup is adorable, but I think you already know that. From the picture, I think he may have a plush stock coat, like my Dutch. I tried to upload a picture of Dutch here FYI. He's 9 wks in this picture.


Thanks, Beverly. Your pup is very adorable too. Loved the pictures of Dutch in the album. Mine is not that photogenic .... because he is never idle ... He is always running around / making me chase him / bite me. Thats all he does. I hardly get time to take a good pic of him.. lol



pyratemom said:


> Congrats on the successful acquisition of your pup. It looks a lot like Raina did when she was younger but she had more ear flooflies and still does. She has fluffy ear hair still at almost 4 years old - she is considered coated. Have fun with your pup. You flew her into Miami - are you in Florida too? Raina flew from Germany into Miami on Lufthansa.


Yea. I am in Miami. I flew my puppy from Virginia to Miami.

More info on my experience so far with puppy in this thread : http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...77083-my-first-pet-german-shepherd-puppy.html


----------



## Beverly (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks, but Dutch isn't always as settled as the pic's lead you to believe! He has his wildly crazed puppy moments, too! The only way I can reel him back in and regain his attention is to go into "training mode:" I bring out his favorite treats, and work him through his paces, including recalls, fussing (heeling) off-leash, sits, stays, downs, bring (retrieving), etc. He LOVES to work, and will work for food or fun, including his squirrel, robit, and other tug toys. Both my husband and I are retired, so between us, he gets multiple training sessions indoors and out every day. When he comes in, he's exhausted. Sometimes, we have to carry him home, and he's a big lug already!


----------



## troy_mia (May 26, 2011)

troy_mia said:


> At 8 weeks





Rahrah said:


> Hey Troy
> Did you get some updated pics?


Here is the updated picture at 19.5 weeks!


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

WOW! 19.5 weeks?! He's Ginormas!! Lol. Very pretty too.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

The only thing that says he's still a baby is the length of his tail....wow, can't believe how big he's gotten!


----------

